# MMM zu WAV oder MP3



## Bismark (28. April 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe einen bzw. mehrere Sounds bei MAGIX Musik Maker gemacht.
Das Problem ist, dass ich zwar die Sounds als MIDI Dateien exportieren kann, aber obwohl ich diese im "Drumm Modus" abgespeichrt habe, werden die Sounds als Piano abgespielt.

Weiss jemand, wie ich es verhinder kann, dass die Sounds mit  "einem" Piano abgespielt werden, sondern mit dem Instrument mit dem es erstellt und abgespeichert wurde?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand mir Helfen könnte.


----------

